# How long would it take you to fill up a TB hard drive?



## stone_family3 (May 12, 2010)

Just with pictures? I average about 200-500 pics a week and so I'm looking into an external hard drive. I was wondering how long does it take you professionals and semi professionals to fill up a TB. 


*this will just be fore pictures in both jpg and raw format.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 12, 2010)

How many megapickles?


----------



## Village Idiot (May 12, 2010)

If you're shooting 500 images a week with each image being 20MB, that would take you 100 weeks to fill up a 1TB HDD, or exactly 4 weeks shy of 2 years.

Did I pass the algebra portion?


----------



## stone_family3 (May 12, 2010)

LOL guess I'll be buying a TB then. Thanks so much.


----------



## Goontz (May 12, 2010)

VI, you didn't show your work. B+.


----------



## ghache (May 12, 2010)

storage is cheap. 90 bucks for a 1tb external hd,

i remember paying 340 bucks for a 120 gig wd hard drive about 7 years ago.


----------



## Houghwya (May 12, 2010)

Just wondering out of curiosity what kind of hdd are you planning on getting?


----------



## stone_family3 (May 12, 2010)

I was planning on getting an external. Western digital ones are sold here for about $87. I'm opting for an external so I can put it on the fire box when I'm not at home. I'd hate to lose all the pics I have, mainly because my main subject is my daughter.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 12, 2010)

Goontz said:


> VI, you didn't show your work. B+.


 
I hate you and I hope you die. You're like all my god damned teachers in school I do my work in my head so if I don't really see it then why should I "honor" you by writing that **** down for you? Huh?! HUH!?!?! DO YOU REALLY WANT TO SEE WHAT'S IN MY HEAD?!?!!? DO YOU?!?!?!?


----------



## Village Idiot (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 12, 2010)

LOL

I have a 1.5TB drive as my main and a 640GB as my backup for photos and the few documents i think are important. 

Had to disconnect my 640GB drive though because my PSU evidently doesn't have enough juice for it and the rest of my parts. After I get paid on thursday and recover from last week, i'm going to drive down to Fry's and get an 850W PSU. Yeah, now that I think about it, if something happens I go back to roughly christmas (eek!) 

Always have a backup, if you're on windows vista or 7, there's a really stupidly simple backup tool that you can schedule so you don't even have to think about it.


----------



## Goontz (May 12, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> I hate you and I hope you die. You're like all my god damned teachers in school I do my work in my head so if I don't really see it then why should I "honor" you by writing that **** down for you? Huh?! HUH!?!?! DO YOU REALLY WANT TO SEE WHAT'S IN MY HEAD?!?!!? DO YOU?!?!?!?



  I was the same way. I couldn't stand "needing" to show every  single menial step of work and being docked points because I could do most of it  in my head.


----------



## benlonghair (May 12, 2010)

All I know is that 300gb drive I bought thinking it'd be more than enough is looking pretty puny right now.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 12, 2010)

Three or four years at least (non-professional)


----------



## Vinny (May 12, 2010)

I have a 5 YO computer and have a 40 Gig HD ... talk about puny!!



benlonghair said:


> All I know is that 300gb drive I bought thinking it'd be more than enough is looking pretty puny right now.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 12, 2010)

I haven't done the research personally but I just had an external hard drive go bad and sent it to a lab I work with to recover the photos.  Anyway the guy that does this work told me that the 1TB drives are not quite as stable because they are newer technology.  He told me it would be safer to get a couple 500G drives as apposed to a 1TB drive because the bigger the drive the higher the failure rate.  Again I haven't researched this myself it came from a forensic computer examiner (law enforcement).


----------

